# Spitfire albion one 10th anniversary edition - review



## Epicomposer (Dec 22, 2017)

We reviewed Spitfire Audio's brand-new *ALBION ONE* - 10th Anniversary Edition for Epicomposer!

"Featuring a *109-piece orchestra* accompanied by a thunderous *cinematic percussion* and synthesizer section, ALBION ONE provides media composers with everything they need to create compelling scores quick and easy from within a single product.

For ALBION ONE’s 10th Anniversary edition, Spitfire Audio revisited their most renowned orchestral sample library and equipped it with a new design, more punchy mixes and a whole range of brand-new patches and loops."

Read the full review here:
http://epicomposer.com/albion-one-review/


----------

